# 18-19 Playoffs and Showcases



## younothat (Jun 19, 2019)

Another Season coming to a close....

The 2018-19 Academy Playoffs and Quarterfinal Knockout Round, which will take place from June 17-29 at the SoCal Sports Complex in Oceanside, Calif. Qualified U-16/17 and U-18/19 teams were drawn into eight groups of four teams each
http://www.ussoccerda.com/boys_playoff_draw



















The group stage of the 2019 Boys' Academy Playoffs signifies the commencement of the Academy postseason, featuring the top 32 teams from the U-16/17 and U-18/19 divisions and top eight teams of the U-15 division based on the final standings of points-per-game average from regular season play. The Quarterfinals follow from June 24-25, when the eight group winners will stay in Oceanside and contend for one of four spots in the Academy Semifinals, set to kickoff at Orange County Great Park in Irvine, California on Monday, July 8 with the championship games to be played on July 10. The Academy national champions for the U-15 boys will be crowned at the Summer Showcase in Oceanside.

The 2019 Summer Showcase will run concurrent to the Playoff Group Stage. All U-15 Academy clubs and remaining U-16/17 teams that did not place in the top 32 playoff spots will play three Showcase games. The Summer Showcase allows teams to compete against a variety of different competition from across the country in meaningful games. The event strives to focus on overall development of the players, coaches and referees and also serves as a quality opportunity for talent identification.

First couple days in the books 
http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=MTE3OTExNDg==&partialGames=1

Good luck to everyone at these events.


----------

